# Online parts: anyone buy from XXCYCLE.COM?



## EvilGilligan (May 16, 2004)

Looks like a mail order place in France ... shipping is harsh, but prices balance out pretty well. Anyone ever order from them? How long does stuff take to arrive?

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

*Good Experience*

I ordered a threaded stem from them this summer and the transaction was just fine, although it did take about 10 days to get delivery. I wasn't in a hurry, so I was fine with that. They also stock a few items I haven't seen readily available in the US. Overall, I was well satisfied.



EvilGilligan said:


> Looks like a mail order place in France ... shipping is harsh, but prices balance out pretty well. Anyone ever order from them? How long does stuff take to arrive?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

They Suck! They will not back up their products and if there is a defect you are screwed.

I ordered a Tiso Ti cassette for Campy 10 speed this summer. The cassette arrived in a decent amount of time. I mounted the cassette on a brand new Campy Record Ultra drive train with a new Campy Ultra chain. When I rode the bike I found that every gear worked fine except one. When I tried to climb out of the saddle in the 21t cog the chain jumped. I made repeated attempts to tune the derailleur but it just wouldn't work. I contacted XXCycles and explained the problem to them and stated that I wanted to return the product for a refund. They responded "If it is in good condition, you can send it back to the
following address:" The cassette had been used for a little over 100 miles. I cleaned the cassette and mailed it back to them.

After three weeks I never received a response so I emailed them again. They stated "We did receive the cassette but it is not in good condition and cannot be sold as new." They were actually planning on selling a cassette that had been returned to them because it was defective! They refused to refund my money or to exchange the defective cassette for a different cassette. 

In the end they finally sent the cassette back to the manufacturer where it was tested for defects. After about 2 months of waiting the cassette finally arrived by UPS with a new 23t cog in a plastic bag along with the original 23t cog. There was no explaination from XXCycle or Tiso on the results of the test. I am assuming that Tiso found there was a defect in the cog and replaced it for me. As for XXCycle, I will never purchase another item from them again. This was a terrible experience that took nearly 5 months to resolve all the while I was without my $300 cassette. 

Buy at your own risk!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*easy explanation....*

you just ran into the type of " customer service" that is common in France. Don't expect to be fluffed by retailers like you are in the states b/c here the rule of thumb (esp. with returns/refunds) seems to be not that " the customer is always right" but more that " the customer is always out to defraud us" . I've seen this happen countless times (I just went through hell trying to get a shoe shop to replace my daughters shoes that failed after 1 week) and you get used to it. In fact, when I worked in retail, I even enjoyed watcvhing some obviously unscrupulous customers squirm as I gently dished out some retailer "tough love". In any case, don't take it personally -- just do as we do and try to live up to those retailers expectations. Become the customer they believe you to be and defraud them at every chance you get! Dysfunctional? Yes. but somehow strangely satisfying and certainly, as far as national dydfunctions go, relatively harmless.

A +

Philippe

PS. I've ordered plenty of times from XXcycles w/ no problems. In your case, I would have explained the problem in a non-threatening way to them (e.g. don't put them at fault) and would have suggested they get on Tiso right away for a replacement cog. Here, its not what you know (e.g. the cog is deffective) but who you know (e.g. which is why you want to be friends w the XXcycle guy) that gets things done.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I ordered from them a couple years ago, when the euro was worth 80 cents, not the $1.28 it is now. I don't think their prices are good now. I had no problems with my order. Incidently, they do carry a very good outerwear brand called "chapak", which I haven't seen in the states. I got a full goretex rainjacket for $75, and it has been outstanding. If you look at Lance's "road to paris" video, he is wearing it, only rebadged as nike.


----------



## AJD08 (Oct 27, 2021)

If I could rate zero I would, purely based on the lack of response from the retailer, XXCycle.com despite 4 separate emails trying to resolve my issue. 

Great to find a retailer that stocked a Dura Ace 9070 rear derailleur. However disappointed when I was contacted directly by DHL holding my parcel until an additional charge of £99.04 GBP was made in import charges.

No where during the purchase on their website did it state I was liable for these charges, nor did it in any communications they sent post sale.
I'm sure you can imagine my shock and disappointment when DHL demanded this. Surely this should have been clearly mentioned during the website sale?

Again, the lack of contact has resulted in me leaving this review. I generally feel this could have been resolved should XXCycle replied to one of my many emails. 

Steer clear and shop elsewhere.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

AJD08 said:


> If I could rate zero I would, purely based on the lack of response from the retailer, XXCycle.com despite 4 separate emails trying to resolve my issue.
> 
> Great to find a retailer that stocked a Dura Ace 9070 rear derailleur. However disappointed when I was contacted directly by DHL holding my parcel until an additional charge of £99.04 GBP was made in import charges.
> 
> ...


In theory, every imported shipment is subject to duties. In practice this "rarely" happens on small shipments to residential addresses. Lots of reports from people how they didn't get hit with duties this time but they got hit the time before that. Something about your shipment tripped DHL's sensors or DHL is more aware of the issue or DHL has been tagged by the tax authorities and so is on "best behavior." Either way you owed those duties so it's not clear why the shipper needed to warn you of that. For whatever reason you got hit, but it's probably not the shipper's fault.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

AJD08 said:


> If I could rate zero I would, purely based on the lack of response from the retailer, XXCycle.com despite 4 separate emails trying to resolve my issue.
> 
> Great to find a retailer that stocked a Dura Ace 9070 rear derailleur. However disappointed when I was contacted directly by DHL holding my parcel until an additional charge of £99.04 GBP was made in import charges.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the reality of Brexit! Was this what you were expecting?


----------

